# Norm’s router table for an offset top?



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Just to throw an idea out there for a discussion (and because I’m bored at work now).

If one was going to build a “Norm” style router station but for an offset table top…










Would you move the router door to the “side” of the cabinet (I guess that would become the front). Just want to kick around some ideas. I need a good winter project since I can’t ride my motorcycle much anymore here in NJ.

My other thought would be to get rid of the toe kick and mount castors to the bottom...


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick,

Based on the picture, the top is already offset, just a lot wider than the oak park tops.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

gotcha,,, but... 

I was planning on buying a pre-made table simular to this one:










Seems like the current plexi door would not work in that position.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Nick

Norm's router table is a great one but it's bit high in price to build many have and some of the members have one in the shop  ,you know Norm deep pockets $$$$.

You may want to take a hard look at the plans (DVD ) that come with the Kreg Pocket hole system...it's also a neat one to make and it's sounds more like what you want in one..

I have Norm's plans and the Kreg DVD and the one from sommerfeldtools , I would say the quick and easy one to make would be the one Kreg system then the sommerfeldtools and then Norm's the price to make them would be in about in the same order ... 
---------------
http://www.kregtool.com/education_center/index.php
----
KREG
They also make a DVD how to make a Router Table but I don't see it listed.
http://www.amazon.com/Kreg-V05-DVD-...f=sr_1_10?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1195247609&sr=1-10
http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_ss_h...earch-alias=tools&field-keywords=kreg&x=0&y=0
-----------
http://www.sommerfeldtools.com/item.asp?n=dvd3&d=118&b=1


==========


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

as always good stuff Bob...

I would by no means be building Norm's table per plan. But maybe tailoring the caucus / drawers to my application. The pocket hole jig is something I need to add to my "knowledge" and tool base at some point!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

Nick,

My router plate is basically in the corner of my cabinet. I don't have any doors, because I don't want to fumble around with opening and closing anything to make adjustments. The chips are sucked out of the fence port, or they fall into the little cubby with the router and are vacuumed up.

The top is the Oak Park one, and the size isn't too bad. I added the outfeed part just because the cabinet was that big, but I left the gap in the middle for clamping the fence. It works quite well.

Total cost- about $60 for the top, $50 for the sheet of 3/4 ply, 1/2 sheet of 1/2 ply, and the hardboard for the drawer bottoms, and a $20 switch, and misc hardware. The drawers are just glued and pocket holed, and they work great. Just make sure you put a good coat of wax on the runners.



Please feel free to steal all the ideas that work for you!





http://www.routerforums.com/show-n-tell/1708-router-table-upgrade.html


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

kp,

Looks like your dog likes it!!!! And so do I!

Did you start with a pre-fab metal structure? Or did you make that yourself?

Great stuff!


----------



## kp91 (Sep 10, 2004)

The cart was a store leftover I received from a friend. It's not perfect for the application, but it works pretty well.

The dog is hunting crickets.... they tend to invade the garage at various times of the year.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Doug, unless my eyes are fooling me, it looks like you have more storage room than Norms table has.  I like it.


----------



## George II (Nov 8, 2007)

kp that is one geat lookng table.
Bobj3, again you have all the neat links and wonderful ideas.

For myself, I would go to Home Depot, bu a blank counter top (with formica bonded too it) cut off the back splash & the front lip. Cut the opening where I wanted it. Buy a generic cabinet, mount the top, add thye proper switches, light that sucker off and make some wonderful router dust. I know my ideas are old and been beat to death but if I were a salmon I would swin down stream..goes to show you old dogs ar still old dogs. Love ya guys..
George II


----------



## dharmabum (Sep 16, 2007)

I just finished Norm's table. I actually built it according to the plans because I liked the looks and function of it. I used cherry ply for the sides and drawer fronts, and cherry for the trim. Hand rubbed 4 coats of poly for a finish. It actually looks more like a piece of furniture than a tool.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

Pics!!! we need pics!!!!


----------



## Drugstore Cowboy (May 17, 2007)

George II said:


> For myself, I would go to Home Depot, bu a blank counter top (with formica bonded too it) cut off the back splash & the front lip. . . .George II


Even better -- If you can find an installer who will sell (give?) you the 'scrap' piece left when they cut out for a double sink.
That was my first thought when making my current table -- but I couldn't talk HD into it -- and didnt feel like hunting around --- so I got some Baltic Birch from Woodcraft.
But I still think the countertop would have been a good idea.


----------



## dharmabum (Sep 16, 2007)

Drugstore Cowboy said:


> Even better -- If you can find an installer who will sell (give?) you the 'scrap' piece left when they cut out for a double sink.
> That was my first thought when making my current table -- but I couldn't talk HD into it -- and didnt feel like hunting around --- so I got some Baltic Birch from Woodcraft.
> But I still think the countertop would have been a good idea.


I've put in a lot of kitchens over the years, and found very few flat formica countertops, be careful.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dick

I will 2nd that one,,, most of the time the base wood is junk PB..
Take a quick look under your sink and you will see the junk wood.....or put a mable on your counter top and tap it just a bit...  it will not run off true the norm...

=========
==========


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

*Router table-top source?*



Nickbee said:


> gotcha,,, but...
> 
> I was planning on buying a pre-made table simular to this one:
> 
> Seems like the current plexi door would not work in that position.


I was googleing for info on a router table, and thankfully stumbled onto this site. Very resourceful group here  

I'd like to buy a table-top similar to the one Nickbee pictured here. Can you tell me who makes it or where I can buy one? I'm just nearing completion of a new 3'x8' work-bench, and would like to incorporate a router table-top as a "drop-in" insert. Thanks for any advice.


----------



## Nickbee (Nov 9, 2007)

check out www.woodpeck.com


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Will S,

If you're looking for plans for Norms table, try Rocklers.com


----------



## Will S (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the quick replies. The link to Woodpecker's is what I was looking for. Not going to build Norm's router table, even though I really like it, because of limited shop space and I also am just completing another new work-bench (3'x8'), which I want to incorporate a router table into. So Woodpecker's might be the best way to go for me. 

I'll be hanging out here, learning from all of you who have done so much. I'll chime in with questions when I have them.


----------

